# Carrito con Condensador como batería



## magagua (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola, 

Quisiera hacer un carrito de lo mas sencillo, solo debe ir hacia adelante en linea recta, es para una competencia de carros a propulsion de chorro (se puede usar hasta 4 litros de agua y la cual se puede comprimir con aire), bueno, mi idea es usar el agua no como propulsor en si, sino como generador de energia electrica, con la cual cargaría un condensador el cual luego serviría como batería para el motor del carrito.

La carga la tengo pensada hacer con algo como esto: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltZnX6YMje8

poniendo el generador en la parte de arriba del instrumento para que al dar vueltas me genere el voltaje requerido. ( si tienen otra idea de como generar el voltaje por favor decirmela).

con ese voltaje cargaria el condensador, al estar éste cargado se le desconectaria y prendería el motor.

Lo que quisiera es que me orientaran en qué condensador, motor, generador debería comprar para que funcione bien el proyecto, no soy muy experimentado en esto de los circuitos, por eso pido su valiosa ayuda.

El año pasado hicieron la misma competencia(pero usando un solo litro de agua) y el que ganó llegó a unos 20-25 m, por lo que el carrito debería superar por bastante este recorrido, ya que ahora aumentó la cantidad de agua de 1 a 4 litros.

Gracias desde ya a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2009)

Yo te voy a dar otra idea.
Si en lugar de generar electricidad y con esta accionar un motor eléctrico, directamente accionas con el agua una pequeña turbina hidráulica (Motor Hidráulico) que impulse el carro.
Que ventaja le veo a esta opción, el Rendimiento.

Cada vez que conviertes un tipo de energía en otro, pierdes algo porque el rendimiento nunca llega a ser 1, con tu idea tienes:
Conversión Presión --> Velocidad (de agua)
Conversión Velocidad (De agua) --> Giro de turbina hidráulica
Conversión Giro turbina hidráulica --> Generación eléctrica
Conversión Electricidad --> Energía mecánica (Motor)
En cada paso perdiste "Algo" y que no es poco.


----------



## magagua (Nov 21, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo por tu rapida respuesta

Me gusta esa idea, el problema que le veo es que entonces el carrito debería llevar encima los 4 litros de agua, y no se si la pequeña turbina hidraulica tendría la fuerza suficiente para mover el carrito con esos 4 litros (4L en principio, ya que se podrian ir tirando en el camino a medida que se usan)

Gracias por tu respuesta, espero me indiques si es factible hacerlo de esta forma


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2009)

magagua dijo:


> ...el problema que le veo es que entonces el carrito debería llevar encima los 4 litros de agua


Si no entendí mal, el agua debe ir sobre el carrito, o ¿ Como lo propulsa por reacción si no esta sobre el carrito ?


> y no se si la pequeña turbina hidraulica tendría la fuerza suficiente para mover el carrito con esos 4 litros (4L en principio, ya que se podrian ir tirando en el camino a medida que se usan).....


A medida que transcurre el tiempo pasan 2 cosas, el carrito se acelera y al mismo tiempo pierde peso, por lo que la aceleración debería ir en aumento.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

magagua: Unas reflexiones generales en cuanto al proyecto del coche impulsado con agua:

a. Empleando agua y aire comprimido. Se emplea la propiedad del gas (aire) de ser comprimido y como consecuencia eleva la presion sobre las paredes del recipiente que lo contiene y el agua. Esta ultima, al ser un liquido es empujada fuera del recipiente atraves de la boquilla de salida y produce un empuje sobre el coche que por el principio de accion reaccion que descubrio Isaac Newton, ejerce una fuerza sobre el coche, moviendolo.

b. Aprovechando la energia potencial. Lo que muestra el video y lo que te propone Fogonazo, hace uso de la energia almacenada por el agua por estar elevada respecto del suelo para convertirlo en movimiento.

c. Propulsor de CO2. Es como el propulsor de agua a presion solo que en este caso se usa "hielo seco" (Dioxido de carbono solido) en lugar del aire. El hielo seco se parte y se pone dentro de la botella. Cuando vas a arrancar el coche pones agua dentro de la botella y la tapas. La tapa tiene un pequeño orificio de salida. El "hielo seco" entra en contacto con el agua produce una acelerada evaporacion del "hielo seco" liberando gas CO2 que aumenta de presion y sale expulsado por el orificio de la tapa moviendo el coche 
[*].

d. Potencial fisico. Otra forma de mover el coche es mediante el motor a vapor de Watson. Esta fue la maquina base para la industrializacion. En un recipiente metalico lleno de agua con un peque¤o orificio de salida, lo calientas con un poco de kerosene, petroleo o alcohol. Cuando el agua hierva, el vapor escapa por el desfogue ejerciendo un empuje sobre el coche. 
[*]

e. Potencial quimico. Aprovechas las propiedades quimicas del agua. Tomas un
pequeño bote de oxigeno y otro con hidrogeno y los conectas a una boquilla. Ambos botes tienen valvulas que abres al momento de poner en marcha el coche. Con una pequeña chispa en la boquilla, obtendras una poderosa reaccion que produce un empuje de los mas poderosos que existen y dependiendo del tamaño de los botes, te aseguro que ganarás. Estos motores a propulsion se emplean en naves espaciales y satelites y solo dejan como producto de la combustion, agua quimicamente pura. 
[*]

[*] NOTA: No intentes esto en casa, si no tienes conocimiento y/o experiencia.
Salu2.


----------

